# Hệ thống cơ khí > Công cụ, vật liệu chế tạo máy >  Kinh nghiệm chọn coupler/khớp nối

## Gamo

Hello các cụ,

Em đang có 1 vấn đề đau đầu nho nhỏ là con motor của em cốt 11 mà em kiếm ko ra coupler/khớp nối. Em tính ra Tạ Uyên mua loại khớp nối spider đen thùi chưa có lỗ, rồi ra thợ tiện nhờ tiện rồi tự khoan lỗ bắt ốc cấy vào.
Như vậy có ổn ko các cụ? Có cụ nào có kinh nghiệm xài loại coupler như vậy ko?

----------


## Khoa C3

Kinh nghiệm của em là tới nhà ai đó... mà ai cũng biết xin đểu.

----------

Gamo, Nam CNC, thuhanoi, writewin

----------


## thuhanoi

> Hello các cụ,
> 
> Em đang có 1 vấn đề đau đầu nho nhỏ là con motor của em cốt 11 mà em kiếm ko ra coupler/khớp nối. Em tính ra Tạ Uyên mua loại khớp nối spider đen thùi chưa có lỗ, rồi ra thợ tiện nhờ tiện rồi tự khoan lỗ bắt ốc cấy vào.
> Như vậy có ổn ko các cụ? Có cụ nào có kinh nghiệm xài loại coupler như vậy ko?


Đãi bác Spin bữa nhậu ra trò rồi nhờ vả làm cái bạc lót là đúng bài luôn, mình cực ghét kiểu ốc cấy ốc công :P

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

> Kinh nghiệm của em là tới nhà ai đó... mà ai cũng biết xin đểu.


Huhu, hắn ko thèm bắt máy ĐT luôn bác ợ >.< Chắc là sợ quá nên trốn ùi  :Big Grin: 




> Đãi bác Spin bữa nhậu ra trò rồi nhờ vả làm cái bạc lót là đúng bài luôn, mình cực ghét kiểu ốc cấy ốc công :P


Ủa, ốc cấy ko ổn hả bác Hòe?

----------


## lekimhung

cho motor quay, lấy cây dũa ra cái đầu cốt cho nó xuống 10ly chừng 15 phút chứ mấy.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Huhu, thế thì mất gin bác ợ >.<

----------


## lekimhung

vậy làm sơmi cho chắc ăn, loại ngoài tạ uyên như bác nói là không ổn đâu.

----------

Gamo

----------


## thuhanoi

@gamo : Ốc khóa ốc cấy nếu trục và lỗ không khít sẽ gây lệch tâm trục và lỗ ---> không ngon

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Huhu, hỉu hỉu... vậy chỉ có pp qua mời bia đen kẻ-mà-ai-cũng-biết-là-ai-đấy rồi >.<

Ngoài ra, nếu mình lấy coupler thường, tiện cho rộng ra thì có vấn đề gì ko bác?

----------


## GORLAK

Bác kiếm 1 cái khớp khác có lỗ to hơn cái cốt, 11 thì tìm loại 14 rồi làm semi cho nó, còn ko thì mua cái khớp 10mm móc ra thành 11mm là chuẩn nhất.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Nam CNC

mày có cần bù lu bù loa lên không vậy gà mờ , mày có muốn tao quì xuông xin dâng cả khớp nối lẫn sơmi không ???? mấy hôm nay nhà có việc bận tao trốn anh em 1 xíu thôi mà làm gì dữ vậy !!!!


1 đầu 11 còn đầu kia bao nhiêu ? Tốc độ quay động cơ của mày đạt bao nhiêu ngàn vòng tao chọn cho loại phù hợp , nếu từ 3000rpm  trờ xuống thì không lo chỉ lo từ 3000 trờ lên thì chọn cho đúng thôi chứ không nó bị rung khi đạt tốc độ cao.


---- Làm sơ mi phải xẻ rãnh nếu nó quá dày , móc khớp nối nếu làm không chuẩn thì gãy khớp hay tuổi thọ giảm ngay.

----------

anhcos, Gamo, haignition

----------


## Gamo

Hoho, mừng quá, kẻ-mà-ai-cũng-biết-là-ai-đấy đã xuất hiện  :Big Grin: 

Đang khóc ròng vì tưởng là 4 con servo Tagawaka xếp xó rồi chứ  :Big Grin: 
Giờ tao chỉ cần 1 con thui, để cho cái máy đang làm ấy mà, tốc độ chỉ max 3000rpm :P

Đang tính nếu Tạ Uyên ko ổn thì phải mua TQ là chờ ngóc mỏ 2 tuần  :Big Grin: 

Để mai tao dạo một vòng Vĩnh Viễn rồi sẽ ghé mày. Chỉ sợ là ko có vì tao nhớ thường mấy cốt phổ thồng là 4, 5, 6, 6.35, 8, 10, 12

----------


## CKD

Vậy mấy con BLDC có dùng không? Không dùng thì trả nhé.. đang có nhu cầu  :Smile:

----------


## Gamo

> Vậy mấy con BLDC có dùng không? Không dùng thì trả nhé.. đang có nhu cầu


Hehe, nhu cầu giề? Tau kiếm con khác cho :x :x :x
Tưởng 2 em đó đổi bộ combo rồi  :Smile: )

----------


## vietnamcnc

Qua tui khớp nối xịn đầy!

Máy tiện kế b6n, muốn lỗ tè le cỡ nào cũng OK.

Một khớp nối đổi 1combo!

----------

Gamo

----------


## thuhanoi

Mình cần chục cái khớp nối (cac-dang) như thế này 

Bác nào có thì nhượng cho mình hoặc biết chỗ bán chỉ mình với nhé. Cám ơn nhiều

----------


## CKD

> Hehe, nhu cầu giề? Tau kiếm con khác cho :x :x :x
> Tưởng 2 em đó đổi bộ combo rồi )


Hàng cho tặng chứ đổi chác gì. Thấy cụ không dùng.. tưởng vứt sọt rác nên xin lại. Nghĩ vậy vì lâu quá chẵng nghe được thông tin là nó đang quay quay.




> Qua tui khớp nối xịn đầy!
> 
> Máy tiện kế b6n, muốn lỗ tè le cỡ nào cũng OK.
> 
> Một khớp nối đổi 1combo!


Cụ Gà qua ông này, khớp nối mới, đẹp, giá thơm.
Được cái muốn móc móc thì ổng móc cho... đảm bảo độ chính xác tới vạch.
Chứ cụ cao kều kia làm gì có máy tiện. Làm sơ mi thì nhìn không giống hàng nguyên zin.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Nam CNC

tui hỏi ông kia tiện cái sơ mi 15 hạ bậc xuống 8mm ổng xẻ rãnh trên máy tiện cơ bắp của ổng được không ? cái tui cũng chính xác tới vạch nhé ( vạch gì không biết chém cho giống ) , đừng có mà chê , chạy được như vậy cũng bá đạo hột gạo rồi đó.

----------

Gamo

----------


## viet tran

> Mình cần chục cái khớp nối (cac-dang) như thế này 
> 
> Bác nào có thì nhượng cho mình hoặc biết chỗ bán chỉ mình với nhé. Cám ơn nhiều


nếu bác ở sài gòn,thì bác ra hà tôn quyền có bán đó.đi từ hồng bàng quẹt qua hà tôn quyền.nằm gốc bên phải đó bác.lúc trước anh mình mua ở đó.giá 150k lận.

----------


## Gamo

> Qua tui khớp nối xịn đầy!
> 
> Máy tiện kế b6n, muốn lỗ tè le cỡ nào cũng OK.
> 
> Một khớp nối đổi 1combo!


Hoho, em hết combo rồi, bia vàng hé ông anh già?




> Hàng cho tặng chứ đổi chác gì. Thấy cụ không dùng.. tưởng vứt sọt rác nên xin lại. Nghĩ vậy vì lâu quá chẵng nghe được thông tin là nó đang quay quay.
> Cụ Gà qua ông này, khớp nối mới, đẹp, giá thơm.
> Được cái muốn móc móc thì ổng móc cho... đảm bảo độ chính xác tới vạch.
> Chứ cụ cao kều kia làm gì có máy tiện. Làm sơ mi thì nhìn không giống hàng nguyên zin.


Hoho, cuối cùng làm biếng quá, vác con coupler ra thợ tiện gần nhà nó tiện từ 10 lên 11  :Big Grin:  Làm xong rồi mới té ngửa cái mặt bích mình đã sai số tè le thì coupler xịn chắc cũng vô tác dụng?

----------


## vietnamcnc

> Hoho, em hết combo rồi, bia vàng hé ông anh già?
> 
> 
> 
> Hoho, cuối cùng làm biếng quá, vác con coupler ra thợ tiện gần nhà nó tiện từ 10 lên 11  Làm xong rồi mới té ngửa cái mặt bích mình đã sai số tè le thì coupler xịn chắc cũng vô tác dụng?



Tớ khoái cái combo đen dài cả met như của Nhật sơn !
Gà mờ có 1 cái để lâu không dùng nó... mòn hết!

Còn muốn thì cầm motor qua đây tui tiện cho cái khớp nối

Sẵn nhờ gắn cấy thước quang với cái DRO đểu của Chị Na luôn!

----------

